# Innersoles / Inserts For Gaffs



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

samgregger said:


> Does anyone have any suggestions for innersoles or orthotic inserts to make leg irons easier on your feet? It didn't use to bother me as much, and I wear the same brand boots with a steel shank as I always have, but as I get older it's starting to bother me more.











Full Length Orthotic | Pure Stride


Pure Stride full length orthotic insole features a four layer design to provide comfort and relief from foot ailments.



www.purestride.com


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

What are leg irons? Sounds like medieval torture.


----------



## samgregger (Jan 23, 2013)

99cents said:


> What are leg irons? Sounds like medieval torture.


Some days it feels like it


----------



## 460 Delta (May 9, 2018)

99cents said:


> What are leg irons? Sounds like medieval torture.


Hooks, Gaffs, pole climbers.


----------



## CMP (Oct 30, 2019)

These are the ones I have used for many years. Heavy duty and long lasting. Excellent arch support. They have many other models, but I prefer these. Usually buy them from eBay.









PowerStep Maxx Insoles | Over-Pronation Corrective Orthotic, Max Stability


Pinnacle Maxx PowerStep insoles feature neutral arch support with a firmer shell and angled heel platform to correct ver-pronation. These Orthotic insoles are designed to realign the foot to relieve and prevent ankle, knee, hip, and back pain.




www.powerstep.com


----------

